# 150 Gallon Mbuna setup advice



## gurvir19

I have a 150gallon tank that I am setting up with the following


Eheim 2217 and a Eheim wet/dry filter
2 x Hydor Koralia 4 powerheads
one jager 400 watt heater
pool sand

I would like to setup a nice colorful mbuna tank and I have read around on this forum and looked at other peoples setups. I have come up with the following list and would like your inputs. I figure 10 of each with 7 females and 3 males for each will be ideal. I have not cycled the tank yet but will start shortly and plan on adding 10 fish at a time. Also do you suggest to add any cleaners or snails?


cyaneorhabdos (magano)
yellow labs
accei (yellow fin)
for light blue socolofi or callinos


----------



## Sean117Ply

Hmmm, you might want to go all male, females tend to cause problems if you have a mixture of species. I have never had luck with snails, get a few BN plecos they can adapt to an African tank and do a way better job.

Be safe and do a fishless cycle, either ad pure ammonia or chuck in some raw seafood.


----------



## kodyboy

your list would be fine, in addition you could add a 5th species to your 150 no problem. I would suggest rusty cichlids, demasoni or an afra species.


----------



## gurvir19

kodyboy said:


> your list would be fine, in addition you could add a 5th species to your 150 no problem. I would suggest rusty cichlids, demasoni or an afra species.


do you also suggest all males?


----------



## ridley25

There's no need to go all male here if you don't want to.

I would, however, shoot for a 1m/3f or 1m/4f ratio with each group, realizing that sexing juvenile fish can be difficult. At least it is for me. With some species the ratios are less important, (Labidochromis caeruleus being the most common example) whereas is becomes _more _important with others. (M. Msobo)

Sean117Ply was probably referring to the fact that you may get hybrid fry if you have males and females. The more females you have for each male in a species, the less likely that is to occur, but nothing can guarantee that your male socolofi won't sneak in the back door and mate with your female lab.

In a tank your size I would recommend that you stock 5 or so Synodontis multipunctatus. They're fantastic at keeping fry to a minimum. And if you can't be sure of the mix of any fry that do survive, be a friend to the hobby and don't sell/give them away.

The four species you listed would seem fine to me. If you were looking for a 5th, I might recommend:
Iodotropheus sprengerae, Labeotropheus fuelleborni or Labeotropheus trewavasae.

kevin


----------



## kodyboy

I am not suggesting all males. I think 10 of each species with 1-3 males and the rest females would work fine. I find larger male to female ratios works better for aggression and helps prevent hybridization. M/F ratio for the labs and accei are not that big of a deal, and you might want a few more males for afras and rusties (they look nicer). Demasoni are also really hard to sex and the ratio does not seemt that important for them either.


----------



## planenut007

No need for all male, just a good ratio, I too would add 1 or 2 more species.
Add some clown loaches, for cleaning duty, cant beat them they always rootin aroun in the sand for food.


----------



## Sean117Ply

ridley25 said:


> Sean117Ply was probably referring to the fact that you may get hybrid fry if you have males and females. The more females you have for each male in a species, the less likely that is to occur, but nothing can guarantee that your male socolofi won't sneak in the back door and mate with your female lab.


Yup 

I'm not a fan of hybrids, also the males have much nicer colours (usually)


----------



## gurvir19

cool thanks guys! i will post pics as I keep setting up


----------



## gurvir19

Here is my setup so far. Got the tank running with just water and substrate. The driftwood is still soaking to get the tea color out. My one big 20lbs pc has been soaking for 4 days now and it should almost be ready. will post more pics as I keep adding stuff.


----------



## ridley25

A bit off topic here, but as a guy who just installed an Eheim filter himself, I have to say that I HATE the fact they are bright green hoses with white lettering on them.

Be sure to put some nice rocks in front of those tubes!


----------



## mithesaint

Thumbs down on the driftwood. It's not part of the African biotope, but that's a matter of personal preference I guess. Driftwood has the potential to mess with your hardness and pH levels, and that's more important than personal preference. In all reality, in a 150 gallon tank, it's probably not a huge deal, but it deserves mentioning, especially for those lurking that want to put a big hunk of driftwood in a smaller tank...

I'd add Rusties to your mix as well. You certainly have room for 50 mbuna at full size, not counting synos or BNs as a clean up crew.

I wouldn't add snails, the africans will clean them up very quickly. You'd just be wasting your money.

I hope you have a truckload of rocks waiting to go into that beast!

Just for comparison's sake, I have a 90 gallon with yellow labs, acei, socolofi, and rusties, and everyone gets along very well. Never kept the mainganos or whatever they are, so can't comment there.

Good luck, and continue to post pics! :thumb:


----------



## srook23

Maingano are ok fish. They are definately more aggressive than yellow labs, rusties, and acei. Yet they aren't as aggressive as most zebras, johanni, etc...it could work.

I too would ditch the driftwood. It will have a tendency to screw with the parameters and it will tea the water a little no matter how long you soak it.


----------



## ridley25

srook23 said:


> I too would ditch the driftwood. It will have a tendency to screw with the parameters and it will tea the water a little no matter how long you soak it.


I realize every case can be different, but I have a 38 gallon Mbuna with limestone rocks and a 29 gallon South American with plants and driftwood among my tanks. All my tanks get Toronto tap water treated with Prime only. Both tanks have the exact same pH, kH and GH values. I also had no discolouration in my SA tank after 2 or 3 weeks. The wood _was _purchased at my LFS, so perhaps is was more 'aquarium ready' than some other available wood.

So I am respectfully offering a different opinion on the driftwood. I say, soak it well and try it out. If you notice long term discolouration or lowered pH values, take it out. If you are stocking with locally purchased, tank-raised fish, I can't imagine the driftwood could cause parameter swings large enough to affect your mbuna.

kevin


----------



## gurvir19

hmmm interesting....i bought all the driftwood from local fish store.....i really hope it doesnt effect PH levels as I have about 30lbs of smaller peaces *** been patiently soaking in hot water for 3 days already!...I will stop on the drift wood and finish the rest off with some rocks...one more day and I will have pics with the driftwood in there


----------



## billyh

i have a very similar tanks a 135 with yellow labs, maingano, yellow tailed acei and will be adding cobalt blues and so far its working
also adding bn plecos for algae and read they will live with the mbuna and eat algae well
i also have similar filtration as you so hope it all works as mine is new but growing and so far
i have an eheim too and trying ot hide it luckily i have plants that are over two feet talk with skinny long leaves it helps a bit but the eheim still sticks out when the long leaves move about
i have to attach theintake much better to the wall than it is now
good luck


----------



## billyh

i also have driftwood too
just two medium sized pieces beside each other and quite small in whole tank so didnt affect ph at all
make sure you soak the heck out of them first


----------



## gurvir19

I have been soaking for 3 days now and still getting the color in water....after soaking my one larger pc for 4 days i put it in the tank and now the tank has light tea color showing....i am getting really impatient and thinking of tossing the driftwood out completely and sticking with lace rock or other rock.....just sucks that $100cdn of wood down the drain and will have to resell it


----------



## srook23

gurvir19 said:


> I have been soaking for 3 days now and still getting the color in water....after soaking my one larger pc for 4 days i put it in the tank and now the tank has light tea color showing....i am getting really impatient and thinking of tossing the driftwood out completely and sticking with lace rock or other rock.....just sucks that $100cdn of wood down the drain and will have to resell it


I've got driftwood in my Oscar tank. The driftwood was soaked and boiled before putting into the tank. It has been in the tank for approximately 1 year and still turns the water a light tea color is my canisters aren't filtering at 100% and I have two Rena's on that tank.

I would throw it out and go with rock. I have only rock in my mbuna tank and it looks much better than the tank with driftwood...water quality is much better.


----------



## 12 Volt Man

yeah, if you have mopani wood, sometimes it never really stops leaching out the tannins, esp. if its a large peice.


----------



## gurvir19

I called up a local pets mart and they have texas holey rock so I am going to go with that.


----------



## ridley25

gurvir19 said:


> I called up a local pets mart and they have texas holey rock so I am going to go with that.


Since you live in Toronto, might I suggest you go to a landscaper instead for limestone or granite? Much more natural looking, and you'll be paying $10 for all you need instead of $5/lb.

PM me if you want some stores...


----------



## gurvir19

200lbs of texas holey rock coming to big als in mississauga this week so will be picking up 100-150lbs!....now just need egg crates to lay down as a base


----------



## gurvir19

is an air pump necessary?


----------



## ridley25

No, it's not.
As long as one of your filters is causing some rippling at the surface, you should be getting enough gas exchange in your water.
Some people like the looks of bubbles, but it's not something you see in the lake.

If you want egg crate, go to Home Depot (or Rona or Lowes) and ask for "light diffuser." I think it was in the windows and doors section as opposed to the lighting section.
You can search these forums - there doesn't seem to be much solid proof that egg crate provides any tangible benefit, but neither does it do any damage. I have it in my tank with big rocks, but may skip it next time.


----------



## harveyb27

This reminds me of all the fun i had when setting up my first mbuna tank. So many decisions to make. I also went for holey rock first time round. Cant wait to see it with fish and rocks...


----------



## gurvir19

got all my driftwood up for sale...some pcs gone but the larger ones still left

http://gurvirs.smugmug.com/gallery/8919 ... 0666_nr4W9

I picked up 110lbs of holey rock yesterday from big als. Once I got home I started to stack the rocks outside of the tank to see how it would all work...i will need another 100lbs but gotta wait till next week as they only place orders on monday .


----------



## harveyb27

210lbs of holey rock, thats a lot. Will look really good and help divide territory between the species. Too bad about the wood though. Have you decided on your 5th species?


----------



## gurvir19

I havent decided on my 5th species yet...I picked up 110lbs of holey rock and picking up some more today as they just got more shipment in. I have been playing around with the setup outside the tank so i can create as many holes possible while keeping it natural looking


----------



## gurvir19

I sold my stock lights which were 2x30"...i am now looking at either 2x36" or picking up on 72"....the one 72" costs $620cdn and a lot more but it comes with the lunar..the 2x36" will be $190cdn......hard decision to make!.....u think the mbuna would even like the lunar?

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl ... owledlamps


----------



## harveyb27

I would only add those lights if you were putting together a marine reef tank. Far more powerful or expensive for the likes of mbuna. Mbuna are happy with any light.


----------



## gurvir19

Ok I have been going to the LFS here in toronto. Big Als on kennedy. They have a 150gl tank setup with tons of different cichlids..they have peacocks, mbuna, golden algae eaters, clowns, etc....I literally spent 20 minutes just staring at the tank because there was so much to look at.....going back to how i was going to initially setup my tank with 5-6 different kind of species, I am beginning to think of just having a bunch of random species.


----------



## mel_cp6

how much are they selling the texas holey rocks for?
i need some more also.


----------



## gurvir19

they are $3 a lb......the one on kennedy should have more soon.....i ordered 100lbs and they were supposed to come in on wed but their driver got sick or something so he hasn't shown up yet


----------



## sabertstxvii

I am setting up a African tank as well with a very similar species combination.

I recently purchased a 70 gal tank. The original owner used it as a salt water reef tank so in the purchase he included UG filters. I knkow UG filters arent exactly reccomended for cichlids because they like to dig, but i was going to try to make it work. Any thoughts? Also, this is the species combination I was going to work with, but I'm not exactly sure how many total fish will work from these species in a 70 gal tank.

Maingano
Yellow Labs
Yellowtail Acei
Demansoni
(possibly a 5th specie of Rusty's)


----------



## Cento

gurvir19,

Have you decided or researched where in the GTA you gonna get your Mbuna stock? I know that some of the "big chain" stores (BA, PJ, etc) get alot of there stock from Florida farms or overseas, where the other "smaller" shops get local breeders. I understand that there's some pro's and cons to both "Wild Caught" and "Captivity Bred/Farmed"..... What have you heard?


----------



## gurvir19

i am not sure yet where to buy the stock from.....there used to be a good store on midland and finch where i got my peakcocks on haps for my previous tank but that guy isnt there anymore.....you have any advice?

as for wild caught and bred i have not looked into that and so far with the readings i have done it hasnt been brought up


----------



## Schneider

I would try to have only one male per species with the exception of the yellow labs and the aceis. P. Socolofi and P. Demasoni tend to be fairly aggressive. It will be very difficult to sex P. Demasoni as juveniles or adults. Males and females of this species are identical. Ever consider mixing some haps with a group of yellow labs and a group of acei? Most Malawi haps are far less nippy than mbuna and your 150 is big enough to house a few bigger species. You wouldn't need a giant rock pile then because Malawi haps don't need cover to the extent that mbuna do. You still would need to make caves for your labs and acei plus a few larger caves for the haps. Whatever you decide to make sure to keep up with your water changes. Good luck with your 150. You are sure to love this tank if you never had one this big before.


----------



## gurvir19

thanks for the input! i have been waiting 2 weeks for my texas holey rock...i picked up my first 110lbs 2 weeks ago and another order was placed but big als over at kennedy has been having issues and they never seem to call me back with updates....yesterday i found someone local who is selling his lot of 110lbs so picking that up tomorrow!....I have picked up some aquamend so i can glue pcs together...i plan on putting gluing all my pcs in groups of 2 and then stacking them


----------



## mwhalen

Am I reading this correctly? You're spending ~$600 on Texas Holey Rock?


----------



## gurvir19

yeah its sad isnt it? thats what we get for being in canada!..i went to tons of landscaping stores and none of them will order in texas holey rock because they said it costs too much to bring over...lava rock is cheap 80 cents a lb but texas holey rock its **** expensive! I bought 110lbs at $3/lb so for me getting another 110lbs at $2.50 is a saving :roll:


----------



## Cento

.....which I find irony of ironies... we live on (or right on the edge) of the Canadian shield; SOLID rock miles thick, rich in minerals and metals, and we pay up to $3.50 CAD/lbs for pagoda, petrified wood, and oceanic/holey rock!.... :?

Thats what you get for living next to ancient volcanoes and mountains instead of ancient seabeds and riverbeds!


----------



## mwhalen

I was faced with a ~$300 bill for lace rock from the LFS. I couldn't stomach that and obtained approx. 150lbs of sponge rock from a landscaping place for ~$30. It's not as elegant, but looks pretty good as a reef.


----------



## gurvir19

yeah a couple of the landscape places i went to..i had mentioned that there are several people on forums looking for holey rock and if you order it in i am sure you can turn a good profit @ even $1.50 lb.....Betz sells lava rock for $.86 cents a lb....Big ALS sells it for $4/lb .....to me it makes no business sense at all to why none of these landscape companies would want more business


----------



## gurvir19

got all my rock! 210lbs in total. took the pic below with a $20 so give you some perspective ..now tomorrow its time to become a kid and have some fun! I will be grouping all the pcs together in groups of 2 so they are easier to stack and remove for cleaning.


----------



## Cento

Good lord! 

Thats it? that's what 210 lbs of rock looks like? When I think of a 210lb hockey player next to the rocks, it's really hard to swallow!! ha! :wink:

Have fun! Be prepared to rearrange it a half a dozen times before your happy.. It took me seven tries... and I"m still not happy.. :lol:

Keep posting the pics!


----------



## gurvir19

Alright glued some of the rocks down and stacked the rest ontop...the aquamend somehow got brighter in the tank so you can see where it has been used a bit but ooh well...I am still doing fishless cycle on my tank an nitrate has come down a bit but not at 0 yet....i plan on adding plants still which should cover up most of the pipes.

from the pics you can probably see the ripples in the water being formed at the top....hopefully the current is not too strong for the fish

Just hood lights on


----------



## barrem

Looks really good. The colors are really gonna stand out on the black and white. :thumb:


----------



## gurvir19

here is the stocklist i am thinking of...i might add the 6th species because there seems to be too much blue

4 - cyaneorhabdos (magano) (not sure about ratio yet)
5 - Labidochromis caeruleus (Kakusa) - yellow labs (10 male or female)
3 - Pseudotropheus Acei "Kambiri Point" (1 male for 5 female)
1 - Pseudotropheus socolofi (1 male rest 9 females)
2 - Pseudotropheus Demasoni "Pombo Rocks" (7 males)

6 - Cynotilapia sp. Hara


----------



## harveyb27

Good species. Dont think 7 male dems is a good idea though. If you add more yellow labs the contrast with all the blues would look good.

Just to let you know the pictures you showed for the acei and demasoni are wrong...

3 is actually a P. Acei "Msuli" (aka yellow tail). The "Kambiri Point" variant looks like this:


2 is actually a P. Demasoni "Midnight". The actual Demasoni "Pombo Rocks" variant looks like this:


----------



## gurvir19

ok with the help of harveyb27 I have made up my final decision and going with the following

(2) 12 Pseudotropheus Demasoni "Pombo Rocks" (Unsexed)
(5) 8 Labidochromis Caeruleus - yellow labs (Unsexed)
(3) 6 Pseudotropheus Acei "Msuli" (Unsexed)
(1) 5 Pseudotropheus Socolofi (1M,4F)
(6) 4 Cynotilapia sp. Hara "Gallireya Reef" (1M,3F)
(4) 5 Iodotropheus Sprengerae (Unsexed)


----------



## harveyb27

Glad to have helped, should look good in the end :thumb:

If you prepare your filters for the bioload to add all fish at the same time then that would be great. Though this may be difficult to determine, as an alternative you could add in this order over a few weeks:

*1st Group:*
8 Labidochromis Caeruleus

*2nd week:*
5 Iodotropheus Sprengerae
6 Pseudotropheus Acei "Msuli"

*3rd week:*
4 Cynotilapia sp. Hara "Gallireya Reef"
5 Pseudotropheus Socolofi

*4th week:*
12 Pseudotropheus Demasoni "Pombo Rocks"


----------



## gurvir19

I got the plants in! Some of you may not like it because they are fake plants but I just don't want to deal with all the maintenance with real plants...in the future I might switch to real ones


----------



## emptyhead

I think the demasoni will be your best looking fish in this tank with the white sand and white rock. 12 demasoni in a 6' tank is not much. I would at least double your demasoni numbers.

I have a 150g with (I'm guessing here) 35 demasoni, 12 yellow labs, and 12 yellow tail acei. I love the look of it. None are full grown yet - so I'm not sure what numbers I will end up with.

I may increase my yellow lab numbers also.

I think when you have room for large groups, large groups look the best.


----------



## harveyb27

I dont normally like fake plants, but you actually positioned them well. Hopefully when the algae covers them they wont look as fake. It also gives the mbuna extra territory division.


----------



## emptyhead

I've got fake plants also. The neon new fake plant look will fade and they will look more natural. Large vertical plants tend to make the fish feel more at ease swimming in the upper levels of the tank.

The one piece of advice I would offer about the plants - just like you've done with your rock - use just 1 or 2 types of plants - bunch together same/similar plants to create a more natural look.


----------



## Cento

Very very nice display! It'll look even better with fish in it!! 

I'd second the 2 or less plant types. Its hard, I know, to figure out how to make fake plants look natural. Its something I struggle with. I use them to try to hide things, but its hard to do that and look real.. :?


----------



## mithesaint

Nice stocklist. That's the same species as I have in my 90 gallon, plus the Demasoni and Cynos.

Harvey is giving you good advice. The only thing I would change (this is probably a matter of opinion anyway) is to stock the groups two weeks apart, instead of one week apart. That's up to you.

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## gurvir19

yes harvey has been really great and I see that he helps a lot of other people on here as well....after my tank is stocked it will prob still look empty because they will all be 1"-2.5" but it will be nice to grow them out....i havent even finished this 150g tank and I already feel like starting another! once this is setup and running for a few months I want to put together a 220gallon...this is turning into another expensive hobby!


----------



## harveyb27

gurvir19 said:


> yes harvey has been really great and I see that he helps a lot of other people on here as well....after my tank is stocked it will prob still look empty because they will all be 1"-2.5" but it will be nice to grow them out....i havent even finished this 150g tank and I already feel like starting another! once this is setup and running for a few months I want to put together a 220gallon...this is turning into another expensive hobby!


HAHAHA... You've got a case of the famous MTS (Multiple-Tank-Syndrome) now!


----------



## TNprogrammer

I'm really glad I found this thread. You've helped me to decide what I'm putting in my new 55g. I think I'll go with:
Johanni
Yellow Lab
Rusties
Demasoni

That looks like a good color combo.


----------



## Kaosone

Correct me if I am wrong.................

Wouldn't you be better if adding more fish to begin with if your doing a fishless cycle (with ammonia)? Surely if you build up a healthy amount of bacteria then only add a handful of fish (small bio-load) most of the bactria will die as the ammonia/nitrite level wont be there for it to feed on. Bringing you back to square one & you might as well have not cycled in the fist place?

I am not having a pop, I am just saying (& like I said correct me if I am wrong) I've been adding 5ppm of ammonia to my tank daily although it's cycled to keep the bacteria alive until I can get the fish I want. Surely not addind a large bio-load would kill off some of the bacteria you worked so hard on building up?


----------



## gurvir19

I am trying to add all the fish in the same week...I added the labs and acei in yesterday (15 in total for $2 each!)..today I am adding the hara and scolofi....I have demasoni on hold and want to add those in last....just need to find someone with rusties now..


----------



## harveyb27

If i were you, if all that are left are the rusties and dems, then just add them in whatever order now. The reason i stated that order was to introduce them in order of how aggressive they are and how big the numbers are. Go ahead and add the dems now (if you think it wont cause an ammonia spike), you dont need to hold them. If they are all small, then in a 150g it wont make much of an effect, consisdering you have already cycled to a point where it wont do havoc to water paramteres.

Just keep testing for the next few weeks.

How big are all the fish?


----------



## gurvir19

the dems will be 1" the rest are all 1.5" to 2.5"....others have said an algae eater isnt required....what are your thoughts?..my tank is in the basement and the lights are only on for about 5 hours a day...i got all fishes ready to go except for 5 Iodotropheus Sprengerae...havent found those yet


----------



## harveyb27

Those are good sized fish to start with. None of them should be fully sexually mature yet, so aggression will be on the light side. As they grow they will become more aggressive. I look forward to seeing some pictures. opcorn:

*Algae Eaters* - Depends on what you want or mind doing during maintenance.

If you dont mind cleaning the algae off the glass, then there is no need for an algae eater. The mbuna will graze on the algae from time to time, but not clean it. I skip feeding one day a week, to encourage them to graze (and to help flush out thier digestive tracts). Some beleive the tank looks more natural when algae covers the rocks. A group of synodontis catfish like s. njassae, s. multipuncatus or s. petricola etc. would look great. They dont eat algae, but can be kept with mbuna, if you want something different.

If you hate the look of algae then there is no harm in having an algae eater. I have known most people have bristlenose plecs. I have never kept one, but i think they should do the job. Heres how my rocks (holey and ocean) looked after a good coat of algae:










As you can see the algae covers parts of the rocks. Though i did move them about before taking this photo (long time ago). Wherever the light is highest, near the top and front, it should remain white on parts. It very difficult to clean the rock yourself, i tried it and i concluded the only way to do it yourself is to jet wash them. But again this destroys algae, bacteria and disturbs the fish. I find when there is a lot of algae, some mbuna just spend most of thier time grazing instead of fighting.


----------



## theBIGone2087

Harveyb27 is right, if you don't mind some algae, it can make a great, natural decoration.

I had 3 Bristlenosed Plecos in my 75gal. Oscar tank, and they took care of brown algea like it was nobodies business. Blue-green algae, however, has to be cleaned by hand. I have never found a fish that will take care of Blue-green algae which is REALLY annoying. But depending on the tank, it could look pretty cool :thumb:


----------



## harveyb27

theBIGone2087 said:


> I had 3 Bristlenosed Plecos in my 75gal. Oscar tank, and they took care of brown algea like it was nobodies business. Blue-green algae, however, has to be cleaned by hand. I have never found a fish that will take care of Blue-green algae which is REALLY annoying.


I had no idea that plecs were fussy about algae lol..

Funny that you mentioned brown vs. blue/green algae. I was wondering about this when i posted the pics showing the algae on the rocks. Clearly some of the rocks are brown whilst others become green... What natural conditions enhance green or brown algae? Why does it grow at different times or on different surfaces? :?


----------



## theBIGone2087

from what I have been told/discovered, Brown algae is your normal type of algae you would find in a planted aquarium. It can grow VERY FAST and get out of hand quickly. After a day or two my plecos had taken care of it.

Blue-Green algae is due to over light exposure, or excessive heat, or both. I had my lamp on my oscar tank on 12 hours a day... my sand wasnt sand... it was just a sheet of blue-green algae... really gross. Unfortunately that has to be cleaned by hand, no fish will take care of it for you.

Just strait green algae is a "healthy" type of algae (probably what you have on your rocks). IN a smaller tank i had with decorations, they became COVERED in green algae. A handful of Olive Snails did the trick in a few days. They love that stuff.


----------



## harveyb27

Thanks for the info. Wow!! You had algae on your sand? Was that free floating algae?

Gurvir, any pictures of the setup? Are you waiting until all the fish are in? :thumb:


----------



## theBIGone2087

my pleasure :thumb:

Oh yeah man, it was EVERYWHERE! And no, it wasn't free floating. That stuff was fused with the sand. After I cleaned it a few times, I had last 1/2" of sand from my tank!! Its nasty stuff. :?


----------



## gurvir19

harveyb27 said:


> Thanks for the info. Wow!! You had algae on your sand? Was that free floating algae?
> 
> Gurvir, any pictures of the setup? Are you waiting until all the fish are in? :thumb:


yeah pics will be coming soon....all my fish are in except for the rusties which im still looking for.......i will take some pics tomorrow....*** spent yesterday and today just sitting there infront of the tank watching....i moved my couch right infront of the tank so i can sit there and watch for a bit..*** got my slr and macro lens ready so if i have enough patience there should be some good shots soon


----------



## gurvir19

Alright here are some pics! For full high res you can go here

http://www.worldshutterbug.com/Aquariums


----------



## gurvir19

I added 2 high fin plecos


----------



## theBIGone2087

That... Looks... Fantastic! 

I am going to be re-doing my 75 with a Malawi set-up. Getting an Aquaterra backgrounds and getting, basically the same fish group that you have. :thumb:

Tank looks great man, congrats!!


----------



## harveyb27

Looks really good. Hard work has paid off after all :thumb: That pleco is nice too, do you know how big they will get?


----------



## Kevin007

Wow great set up, any updates?

I live in Toronto as well, where did you get your fish for $2 each?


----------

